# 4th of July Menu



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 29, 2005)

Sounds like good eats Robo! A few neighbors (40) are getting together in the cul-de-sac down at my end of the block on Monday. I'm going to cook up a couple of butts and we will have a couple of grills and its BYOB! Should be a good time.  mm:  :beach:  mm:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 29, 2005)

Crap! That day is coming up is ain't it! 
I swear I have no brain right now after being in this buy the first house thing. Time to head to the butcher! PORK BUTT and ABT's for sure .... we'll see what he has for tube meat too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 29, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I've decide to try turkey legs. I don't know if I'm going to inject or just marinade them. Decisions, decisions, decisions.....




Marinade some, inject some. Take pics and give us the results of the taste test!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a party to go to on Saturday, so no cooking that day. Perhaps some ribs on Sunday. Monday, July 4th, just wouldn't seem right without some hot dogs and burgers on the kettle.


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 30, 2005)

Friday night - Stuffed pork loin for 4
Saturday night - Ribeyes for 2
Sunday night - 6 12# Briskets, 40# BBQ Chicken, Hot Dogs for kids - about 75
Monday - Case of Corona's and Brisket sandwiches for 2


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 30, 2005)

I have two racks of baby back ribs, two packs of chicken thighs, and a corned beef brisket for pastrami.  Going to smoke everything friday and do a re-heat for the the 4th.


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 30, 2005)

I plan to be nursing a cocktail at a beachside villa on Grand Bahama. I will try to remember to toast the the U.S. of A but that will depend on ehat time happy hour started--likely 2 days earlier.

Burnt--Just plug the camera in to the computer. If it's not ancient it should recognize the camera and give you view/download options. I avoid the included software whenever possible--you'll need a cord though.


----------



## ddog27 (Jun 30, 2005)

6 racks of baby backs on Saturday
I will also be smoking a chuck roll. We plan on shredding it to make mexican food! Yummy!   
I might even grill some ribeyes this weekend as well!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

I am  doing two ten pound briskets and 3 racks of spare ribs along with smoked sweet potats


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 3, 2005)

Got my fire started and let it warm up.  Put 5 12# plus brikets on at 12:15am.  Current vertical pit temp is holding right at 210*, just where I like it.  Did not temp the meat this time yet.  May temp the meat after about 4 hours.  After the smoke ring is set.


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 3, 2005)

No but the beer is cold and there is still another bottle of Crown left, so come on up.  You'll be here before I wrap 'em.


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 3, 2005)

Right now I got a huge bowl of vanilla bean ice cream, smothered with fresh blackberries and about 4 fingers of Chambord! =P~


----------

